# Increasing a mushroom trip?



## TheDanks420 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone know anything I could take with mushrooms in order to increase the strength of my trip?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2007)

more mushrooms?


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 8, 2007)

i have heard high doses of vitamin c like 500-1000 mgs. i have personally tried it and it seemed to make it last a little longer. like when i peeked and started to fall i took about 1000 mgs and it seemed to make me remain at my level for a bit longer than normal. maybe added an hour to my trip. if i am tripping on shrooms and it is available and i remember i always take it now unless i am ready for it to be over you know.

but yeah more mushrooms always works.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 8, 2007)

Ectasy and its not a joke


----------



## DMTER (Dec 8, 2007)

eat them on an empty stomach and drink orange juice or some lemon juice for me that makes an eighth or whatever your eatin more intense. Half full stomach makes it hit in like 30-45 min. where an empty stomach is more like 10-20 min. before the first wave comes on and I feel less naseau on an empty stomach.


----------



## TheDanks420 (Dec 8, 2007)

cool thanks for the advice guys... im eating them right now... I hope the next 6 hours are an adventure.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 9, 2007)

DMTER said:


> eat them on an empty stomach and drink orange juice or some lemon juice for me that makes an eighth or whatever your eatin more intense. Half full stomach makes it hit in like 30-45 min. where an empty stomach is more like 10-20 min. before the first wave comes on and I feel less naseau on an empty stomach.



not to be rude but all this information is incorrect.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 9, 2007)

why would that be? I need reasons man, reasons


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have used Ribena and it has certainly been an enhaqncer in my experience. in a discussion at Shoomery....we had quite some debate, but the general feeling is that lemon, lime and in particualr black currant (Ribena) juices do enhance. it has a biochemical basis in MAOI's...*monoamine oxidase inhibitor (or MAOI)*.

for those interested....read more....Gummihuasca experiment - Black Currant Juice to increase mushroom effects - Please contribute - The Psychedelic Experience - Shroomery Message Board 

**** BLACK CURRANT JUICE is a MAO inhibitor ****

**** Gummihuasca ? : psilocybin potentiation with a MAO-A Inhibitor + psilocin accelerator = 10X Potency ****


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 9, 2007)

wait whoops didn't mean all of the info was incorrect. BUT if you eat shrooms on a completely empty stomach then your motabolism IS NOT working at it's peak and therefore the trip will take LONGER to hit if you have had even a small snack BEFORE ingesting the shrooms the trip WILL set in faster. and i have always heard of and experienced that good shrooms will upset your stomach and an empty stomach always hurts worse than one that had a snack. i always have something so my stomach is not empty.

now on to the orange juice. once again everything i have ever experienced and heard says that it is vitamin c that will increase a trip, i personally take a vitamin c supplement when i trip.

i took a glance at that link and i am medicated so i would never try any of this stuff and i only glanced maybe i missed something. 

but bottom line i say have a snack before and take about 1000+ mgs of vitamin c and avoid any lactic acid(milk) for the best trip you can get.


----------

